# DIY Driftwood



## splur (May 11, 2011)

How hard is it? I know a lot of high quality driftwood you get from the LFS are Asian woods, but other than the fact that it would be illegal if you retrieved these from a park, are the woods here in Canada not usable for aquarium driftwood?


----------



## jackchen01234 (Nov 9, 2010)

don't know is illg or not, but u can put wood in salt water for 1 ~ 2 month, for wood drown


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

use hardwood like maple or oak. Only place you can't collect from would be private and prov/fed parks I think. Crown land should be fine.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I just soak mine in water until it sinks. Depending on the wood, it could be a few days or a few months. I last did a few pieces of weeping mulberry and a piece of dead lilac, which sunk in a day.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

This link talks about what wood is safe and so on. It's a great read about wood for your tank

http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=31382


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

So willow is safe according to Jacksons site.

Well if that's the case I've gotta do some pussy willow trimming on my property. I should have some dead wood branches shortly so I could trade some off to locals for some plants to learn on. 

Some of the dead wood is about 2-3yrs old on the top of the tree. Original owner planted the pussy willow close to the house.  Tho nice to have my own wood supply for wood stoves and such.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> So willow is safe according to Jacksons site.
> 
> Well if that's the case I've gotta do some pussy willow trimming on my property. I should have some dead wood branches shortly so I could trade some off to locals for some plants to learn on.
> 
> Some of the dead wood is about 2-3yrs old on the top of the tree. Original owner planted the pussy willow close to the house.  Tho nice to have my own wood supply for wood stoves and such.


Is pussy willow and willow tree? Check into first


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Is pussy willow and willow tree? Check into first


It's a pussy willow.


----------

